# La Aurora Barrel Aged Robusto Cigar Review - Pickled



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I've been waiting a long time to finally smoke this cigar, so when I finally got a couple at a reasonable price I was ready. I gave them about four...

Read the full review here: La Aurora Barrel Aged Robusto Cigar Review - Pickled


----------

